# Recycle Pantyhose? Ideas?



## Homestead Gal (Nov 25, 2008)

I was cleaning out a drawer under our bed and found a big zip lock bag of panty hose and knee hi stockings. Since I wear long skirts most of the time, I am blessed NOT to have to wear these them anymore. artydance:artydance:

I was about to toss them out when my frugal "cheap" gene kicked in and stopped me. "Could I recycle them into something else?" So....what else can I do with old nylons and knee highs? I'm wide open to suggestions!


----------



## Marrikay (Aug 20, 2013)

Braid to make headbands.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

When I was a kid in Cub Scouts, we would take an apple, and press in whole dried cloves until every spot on the apple was covered, and no apple was visible. Then we'd put them into a pantyhose leg and tie it off with ribbon. These were hung in closets to keep moths away. Whether they worked or not, I have no idea, but that's what we did.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Use as melon slings or as plant ties.

My mom saves the tiny slivers of soap and puts them in the toe of old pantyhose. This gives the soap a scrubbiness to help when washing hands.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

k0xxx said:


> When I was a kid in Cub Scouts, we would take an apple, and press in whole dried cloves until every spot on the apple was covered, and no apple was visible. Then we'd put them into a pantyhose leg and tie it off with ribbon. These were hung in closets to keep moths away. Whether they worked or not, I have no idea, but that's what we did.


We did this around the holidays with oranges.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

http://www.wikihow.com/Recycle-Old-Pantyhose

Wiki-how to recycle old pantyhose has some good ideas.



> 1. *Use old pantyhose in the laundry*.
> 
> Instead of a mesh bag to wash your delicate articles, use old pantyhose. Cut the old pantyhose at about the thigh, or just use the entire thigh high stocking. Place your delicate washables in the stocking, tie off the open end, and launder as usual.
> 
> ...


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Speaking of using them in the garden, I forgot that my wife slips them over sunflowers to keep birds from eating the seeds.


----------



## Homestead Gal (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome ideas! Keep them comming! I am actually starting to sorta "like" panty hose now...for dressing my melons.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is another one...

To dry garlic and onions put them in the pantyhose and tie a knot between them. Hang in root cellar.

Works for potatoes and other root crops too.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Rob a bank?

Sorry couldn't resist.
We have used them and other similar fabrics to filter/screen all kinds of things around the homestead, very useful fabric.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Use as an emergency fan/alternator belt on car or truck. You won't be able to drive across country with them, but they will get you to a repair shop or home.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

My grandmother would fill them with fresh picked onions and garlic and hang them from the porch eves to cure.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

My grandmother used to use them to make braided throw rugs with and they were very durable.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Tie your better half to the bedrails. Won't leave marks like rope.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> Tie your better half to the bedrails. Won't leave mars lie rope.


The nylon they use now-a-days for pantyhose can still cut skin if your partner playfully struggles. Best to use the real silk ones for this.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Fill them with peat moss, pour cheap whiskey through them and tell people it's fine Scotch.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

oldasrocks said:


> Tie your better half to the bedrails. Won't leave marks like rope.


If you have to tie 'em up to keep 'em in bed, you're not doing it right.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

bugoutbob said:


> Fill them with peat moss, pour cheap whiskey through them and tell people it's fine Scotch.


Dont forget a few drops of liquid smoke!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> We have used them and other similar fabrics to filter/screen all kinds of things around the homestead, very useful fabric.


I use them for filtering used motor oil before i begin processing it into fuel.

I have also used them as an air pre-filter on outdoor power equipment and farm equipment that operate in a lot of leaves/chaff to keep big pieces out of the air filter


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Now don't get all mushy or weird on me....I was just thinking about ladies hosiery today. I need to make several small elongated sand bags and I think ladies hosiery would work just fine. Now I just need to figure out how to get some free used ones without sounding creepy.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Now don't get all mushy or weird on me....I was just thinking about ladies hosiery today. I need to make several small elongated sand bags and I think ladies hosiery would work just fine. Now I just need to figure out how to get some free used ones without sounding creepy.


I know you want free ones but some drug stores sell knee-his for $0.50 a pair in clear plastic bubble eggs.

If you lived closer I'd offer you the new ones I have in my costuming kit. They are left overs from a show that were never used.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Country Living said:


> I need to make several small elongated sand bags.


We used to make these from the long sleeves of old shirts. Have a sewing machine?

Old denim pants legs make *fantastic* sand bags!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

LincTex said:


> We used to make these from the long sleeves of old shirts. Have a sewing machine?
> 
> Old denim pants legs make *fantastic* sand bags!


I did think about the long-sleeve in shirts; however, I felt the material would degrade too fast. I didn't think about jeans.... good idea. The only problem is the knees are out of all our old ones and you can only patch them so many times (my record is nine patches on one knee). I'm trying to figure out if I have any tall skinny friends who put on a few pounds..... I guess I'll start paying attention to yard sales.

I'll still wander by the Dollar Store the next time I'm in town to see if they have any (inexpensive) hosiery on sale.


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

I use them for fishing... for stripers in the surf, to hold all the clam belly in the hook a little longer. 

Just cut them down, tie a knot, rubber band it all together on hook. Would also work great for 'eggsack' for trout/salmon, or mushy bait like for catfish or carp.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Good for drying herbs but I think that was covered.
Put your soap chips in them and use them as a scrubber.


----------



## tincup703 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Old Pantyhose*

I had to recently replace the submerged pump in my well and when we pulled the old one up it had several wraps of panyhose over the intake screen as a filter of sorts.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tincup703 said:


> I had to recently replace the submerged pump in my well and when we pulled the old one up it had several wraps of panyhose over the intake screen as a filter of sorts.


It keeps the sand out


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Now don't get all mushy or weird on me....I was just thinking about ladies hosiery today. I need to make several small elongated sand bags and I think ladies hosiery would work just fine. Now I just need to figure out how to get some free used ones without sounding creepy.


No way you can not sound creepy .....just saying. and I agree with grimm they are so cheap go buy some new ones....no one will ask why your buying them.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

tincup703 said:


> I had to recently replace the submerged pump in my well and when we pulled the old one up it had several wraps of panyhose over the intake screen as a filter of sorts.


I use them in my pool filter. My well water is full of really fine silt, so I think I'll have the hubby try this on the pump.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Stuff chopped acorn nuts into n put in small creek to leach tannins outta acorn meat


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

I put my onions in them with a knot between them and hang in a tree. I just cut them off as I need them and when they start to fail, I chop and dehydrate. I buy cheap hose at the dollar store. I haven't worn hose in years. I am a pe teacher and wear short to school. Only wore hose to church. Go to cowboy church or Methodist. Don't require hose. Too much information I know!


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Put the used panty hose in the glove compartment of a guy you don't like.


----------



## BTBresee (Jan 11, 2014)

kOxxx, haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## BTBresee (Jan 11, 2014)

You can also use them in a survival situation... just cut 6inches or so up from the foot, and put it in your bugoutbag for filter debris from water. My husband also uses them to pour old used paint through to filter out dried chunks or debris from the paint. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Sheer Elegance, When someone needs to die quietly


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Use them to strain water.
cram them full of suet for birds, just cut a few slits.
dry stuff in them AFTER you wash out the detergents.
Mosquito netting.
cram them full of soap chips and use them as scouring pads.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Fill them full of peat moss, then run cheap rye whiskey through them. Bottle what drips through in empty bottles from expensive scotch. YOur snob friends wont know the difference.


----------



## txnursesteph (Nov 30, 2014)

Storing onions...stuffing pillows


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Grimm said:


> Use as melon slings or as plant ties.
> 
> My mom saves the tiny slivers of soap and puts them in the toe of old pantyhose. This gives the soap a scrubbiness to help when washing hands.


I've used them to train limbs on fruit trees and support tomato vines heavy with tomatoes.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Did I mention using them in the dehydrator?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Suggestion from DW.
Tie up an difficult spouse up.
Tip: tie the knot so spouse can not chew though the hose.


----------

